# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Хорошие фильмы

## Dahar

Здесь предлагаю отписывать о самых жизнеутверждающих картинах, которые вы когда-либо смотрели. Хотя, достаточно чтобы фильм был просто добрым. :Smile:  Так через некоторое время появится немалый список, может быть, способный кому-то здорово помочь поменять свой взгляд на жизнь.

Начну сам: 
В первую очередь, конечно же, большинство работ великого японского режиссера Акиры Куросавы. Но отдельно выделяю эти: "Жить", "Расемон".
И еще один: "Заплати вперед" Мими Ледер 2000. года.

Да, на всякий случай: rutracker.org

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Феллини-почти все фильмы.Кто любит такое себе элитарное кино или считает себя интеллектуалом(странное слово) смотреть обязательно.Простым же смертным посмотрите его АМАРКОРД, а из Кустурицы например ЧЕРНАЯ КОШКА БЕЛЫЙ КОТ. И ни в коем случае не смотреть Тарковского или не дай бог Бергмана-жить захочется еще меньше.Уже проверено на себе :Big Grin:

----------


## Dahar

Ну тут ты в точку, конечно, попал, с Бергманом... :Big Grin:

----------


## Римма

Хмм... добрые фильмы?
Ну, все наверное видели "Форрест Гамп" ?  Он когда-то стал для меня откровением  :Smile:  
Ну вот так делать что-то для кого-то, ничего не требуя для себя взамен...

----------


## Alabastria

Вот у меня в голове постоянно фильм крутится, который я и несколько подруг воспринимаем как философский и жизнеутверждающий, и который мы постоянно пересматриваем для поднятия настроения.
Но не знаю, можно ли его тут советовать... Не хотелось бы хуже сделать...
Просто jмногие мои одноклассники не смотрят дальше первого кадра и поэтому уверены, что это реклама суицида. Но это далеко не так!
Короче, Гарольд и Мод.
Фильм 1971 года, режисёр Hal Ashby.

----------


## Stif

Ноттинг хил... один из моих любимых фильмов... Просто сказка...

----------


## Гражданин

"На Игле" (Trainspotting 1996)  и "В отрыв"(Human Traffic 1999). Два фильма, которые когда-то увидел в один день. Первый культовый фильм 90-х по одноименному роману моего любимого писателя Ирвина Уэлша. По одному из рейтингов лучший британский фильм за последние 25 лет. Второй фильм поднимает настроение, история молодых людей, похожих на нас, отличный фильм Джастина Кэригана, отличный саундтрек к фильму. Думаю первый многие видели, советую прочитать книгу "На игле", достойная вещь, гарантирую это.
Вообщем не должны пожалеть.

----------


## Римма

"На игле" видела. Жуткая вещь. Но понравилась  :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

> "На игле" видела. Жуткая вещь. Но понравилась


 Жуткая?)) Да это целый культ)) Роль, после которой пришла настоящая популярность МакГрегору( Марк Рентон), Карлайну(Франко Бэгби).  Книга(1993) даже лучше, а еще есть продолжение, если память не изменяет, написанное в 2002,  называется "Порно".

----------


## Bear20121

*Гражданин*, в твоей подписи - очень дельная цитата, как впрочем и сам фильм отличный... о многом заставляет задуматься!

А мне в последнее время особенно по душе фильм *Римские Каникулы*.
Забавная такая мелокомедия, с Одри Хепберн и Грегори Пеком, в главных ролях!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Игорёк

А мне "на игле" не очень понравился. Не сказал бы что шедевр. Обычный неплохой фильм, но пересматривать желания не было (где-то год назад смотрел). А вообще нам такие произведения смотреть/читать опасно.

----------


## DonnieDarko

> А мне "на игле" не очень понравился. Не сказал бы что шедевр. Обычный неплохой фильм, но пересматривать желания не было (где-то год назад смотрел). А вообще нам такие произведения смотреть/читать опасно.


 Да, мне тоже не очень понравился, помоему из фильмов на подобную тематику лучше Дневников Баскетболиста не было и не будет

----------


## Гражданин

Прочитайте книгу сначала одноименную, равнодушной не оставит. На подубную тему еще есть "Реквием по мечте", но меня он не зацепил вообще. Также хороший фильм с покойным Хитом Лэджером "Кэнди", "В отрыв" (как я уже говрил позитивный фильм, тоже расстаскан на цитаты". Посмотрите "Экстази", понравится думаю.

----------


## Римма

> Жуткая?)) Да это целый культ)) Роль, после которой пришла настоящая популярность МакГрегору( Марк Рентон), Карлайну(Франко Бэгби).  Книга(1993) даже лучше, а еще есть продолжение, если память не изменяет, написанное в 2002,  называется "Порно".


 О, спасибо тебе за инфу!
задумалась, может книгу прочитать эту...

Чем для меня был страшен фильм - герой ясно осознавал, в какую яму скатывается, падал туда все глубже, терял друзей - и ничего с этим не делал. Наркота лишает воли, парализует, нивелирует жизненные ценности и оставляет от чела только оболочку. Именно поэтому я всегда старалась держаться от нее подальше  :Smile:  не люблю безволие и когда человек деградирует до состояния быдла, но уже ничего не может с этим сделать...

Ну и в жизни - видела, как спиваются люди, конкретно спиваются, их тянуть - а уже все... никак. У меня бабушка по маминой линии так. Запои недельные, бред и прочее. Уже все, не вытянуть.... к сожалению. Страшная вещь.


Фильм понравился тем, что показывает все как есть.

***

В тему:

очень нравится американский сериал "Побег из тюрьмы"  :Smile: 
смотрела на одном дыхании
редко бывало, чтоб что-то ТАК захватывало  :Smile: 
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/258048/
http://www.prisonbreak.com.ua/

----------


## DonnieDarko

Думаю пора открывать топик про сериалы, я много чего могу порекомендовать, смотрю их запоем)
Для себя понял что сериалы очень хорошо отвлекают от деструктивных мыслей и даже могут вывести из депрессии... пока сериал не кончится)

----------


## Римма

DonnieDarko, а ты прав насчет сериалов, конечно смотря каких  :Smile: 
"Доктора Хауса" все же видели?  :Smile: 

зачем отдельный топик, тема про фильмы, рекомендуй здесь  :Smile: 
авось что интересное попадется

----------


## Гражданин

> О, спасибо тебе за инфу!
> задумалась, может книгу прочитать эту...
> 
> Чем для меня был страшен фильм - герой ясно осознавал, в какую яму скатывается, падал туда все глубже, терял друзей - и ничего с этим не делал. Наркота лишает воли, парализует, нивелирует жизненные ценности и оставляет от чела только оболочку. Именно поэтому я всегда старалась держаться от нее подальше  не люблю безволие и когда человек деградирует до состояния быдла, но уже ничего не может с этим сделать...
> 
> Ну и в жизни - видела, как спиваются люди, конкретно спиваются, их тянуть - а уже все... никак. У меня бабушка по маминой линии так. Запои недельные, бред и прочее. Уже все, не вытянуть.... к сожалению. Страшная вещь.
> 
> 
> Фильм понравился тем, что показывает все как есть.
> ...


 Рентон был наркоманом, однако не конченным. Хотя у него был передоз,  пробовал много раз соскакивать, однако он все-таки выбрал жизнь, в конце фильма сделал выбор, ценой кидания своих так называемых друзей.  Саймон "Псих"(в исполнении Миллера)-очень интересный персонаж, чертовски умен. Бэгби(Карлайн)- отъявленный отморозок, однако есть в нем нечто притягивающее. Мёрфи "Кочерыжка" добрый души нарк)) Вообщем все персонажи книги калоритные. 
Уэлш вообще написал много культовых вещей: Клей, Кошмары Аиста Марабу, Альковные секреты шеф-поваров, Дерьмо и много чего еще.
Кстати, Римма, советую посмотреть "Кислотный дом" (Эйсид Хаус), тоже по Уэлшу, экранизация трех историй из одноименного сборника.
Сериал "Побег из тюрьмы" видел пару серий на Рен Тв когда-то. На эту тему могу посоветовать сильные фильмы "Зверофабрика" 2000( с Дэфо и Фэрлонгом)  и Побег(2008).

----------


## Римма

> Кстати, Римма, советую посмотреть "Кислотный дом" (Эйсид Хаус), тоже по Уэлшу, экранизация трех историй из одноименного сборника.
> На эту тему могу посоветовать сильные фильмы "Зверофабрика" 2000( с Дэфо и Фэрлонгом)  и Побег(2008).


 Слушай, спасибо тебе большое!  :Smile: 
Как раз искала, что бы такое глянуть... давно ничего по-настоящему не цепляло.
А ведь запоминаются именно фильмы, которые чем-то зацепили, потрясли до глубины души  :Smile: 

***

Ну, "Куда приводят мечты", наверное, все видели... Тоже зацепил - звериной тоской, тем, как люди могут скучать друг по другу... Ну и вкратце - все умерли, но все закончилось хорошо... ))

----------


## Римма

А еще из любимых - "Карточный домик", "Нелл"...

http://www.film.ru/afisha/movie.asp?vg=50710
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/7598/

----------


## Гражданин

Про "Доктора Хауса" слышал, друг смотрит. Но сам не видел. Из сериалов мой любимый Farscape(На краю Вселенной). по нему прям ностальгия. Запуск состоялся в 1999 году. Было три сезона и два мини-фильма, которые вышли исключительно при помощи и поддержки со стороны фанов. вообщем советую. А так сейчас пытаюсь X-Files досмотреть, остановился на середине предпоследнего сезона. Прбовал смотреть, но забросил " Все ненавидят Криса", " Как не стоит жить".

----------


## Римма

А еще мультик - "Футурама"  :Smile: 
особенно серии про пчелу, коробку со вселенными и чип сочувствия
Лила, Зубастик и Бендер такие милые  :Smile:

----------


## Римма

Гражданин, глянь "Доктора Хауса"  :Smile: 
у Хью Лори мимика непередаваемая  :Smile:

----------


## DonnieDarko

Кому нравится sci-fi могу порекомендовать сериал Fringe (в русском переводе - "За Гранью"). Сначала он немного похож на X-Files - 2 агента, Питер и Оливия, расследуют всякие непонятные события, а помогает им отец Питера, гениальный ученый, который провел последние 20 лет в психушке (он кстати доставляет множество лулзов по ходу сериала, очень эксцентричный и необычный персонаж). Ну а к концу первого сезона становится понятно, что за всем скрывается нечто гораздо большее... В общем в лучших традициях Lost (и немудрено, ведь создатель сериала все тот же J. J. Abrams).
Совсем недавно вышла последняя серия 3го сезона, осенью выйдет 4й, как раз за лето можно посмотреть)

----------


## Гражданин

> Слушай, спасибо тебе большое! 
> Как раз искала, что бы такое глянуть... давно ничего по-настоящему не цепляло.
> А ведь запоминаются именно фильмы, которые чем-то зацепили, потрясли до глубины души 
> 
> ***
> 
> Ну, "Куда приводят мечты", наверное, все видели... Тоже зацепил - звериной тоской, тем, как люди могут скучать друг по другу... Ну и вкратце - все умерли, но все закончилось хорошо... ))


 Я к сожалению не смотрел большое количество картин, которые стоит увидеть, а может что-то смотрел, но забыл. "Куда приводят мечты"-что-то знакомое. 
"Кислотный дом" думаю не зацепит, но посмотреть будет интересно я думаю)) 
Ооо, вот что 100% зацепит,  два фильма: "Пробуждения" (1990) с Де Ниро и
 "Внутри себя я танцую" (2004) - фильм Дэмиена О'Доннелла по рассказу Кристиана О'Рейли. Майклу (Стивен Робертсон) 24 года, и почти всю свою жизнь он провел в доме для инвалидов, куда попал с церебральным параличом. Он знакомится с новым пациентом — хамоватым, но обаятельным Рори О’Ши (Джеймс МакЭвой), которого приковала к инвалидному креслу мышечная атрофия. Их история - о дружбе, свободе и бесконечной любви к жизни.
После этого фильма на какое-то время у меня возникла сильная тяга к жизни))
З.Ы.: Пока нет возможности смотреть "Хауса" к примеру. Ибо пользуюсь 3G модемом, друг качает что-либо по моей просьбе, я живу в другом городе, далеко от друзей...
Нам бы не забываться ребят,что данная тема в разделе АНТИСУИЦИД, а нас по-хорошему понесло смотрю)) Последние два фильма, приведенных мной, можнг смело отнести к "АНТИСУИЦИДУ"

----------


## DonnieDarko

Самый антисуицидный фильм, который я когда-либо видел - The Bucket List ("Пока не сыграл в ящик"). Два пациента, один из которых - миллионер, смертельно больны раком, и решают исполнить все желания, которые им не удалось реализовать в жизни. Очень веселый и жизнеутверждающий фильм, остается только добавить что миллионера играет Джек Николсон, а 2го пациента - Морган Фриман. Очень советую)

----------


## Bear20121

> А еще мультик - "Футурама" 
> особенно серии про пчелу, коробку со вселенными и чип сочувствия
> Лила, Зубастик и Бендер такие милые


 Ааааа!!! Мой любимый, тожеее!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bear20121

> у Хью Лори мимика непередаваемая


 Это точно! Мимику, настолько же великолепную, я видел только у Джима Парсонса (Шелдон) в сериале "Теория Большого Взрыва"  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Корейский "Оазис" смотрел кто-нибудь ? видел давно, помню впечатлило (надо будет глянуть еще на досуге). Разноплановым уродцам советую.

----------


## pixiedcake

> А еще мультик - "Футурама" 
> особенно серии про пчелу, коробку со вселенными и чип сочувствия
> Лила, Зубастик и Бендер такие милые


  :Big Grin: спасибо, вспомнила про забытый любимый мультик).
Вообще решила фильмов-антидепрессантов наскачивать, правда таким путем "лечиться" еще не пробовала)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

А я сейчас смотрю ранних Симпсонов-очень позитивный мультик)))Устал уже от всякой зауми...

----------


## Римма

Футурама рулит!  :Wink: 

***

вчера посмотрела фильм с Бьорк - "Танцующая в темноте"...
он очень грустный, но почему-то после него не хочется плакать...

на ум пришли только строки Кота Басе об этом фильме:


"А где-то Бьорк танцует в темноте, и если ты не чувствуешь – попробуй, считай шаги, дотронься каблуком до стертых досок перед эшафотом, послушай ритм, который так знаком всем отдающим жизни за кого-то, закрой глаза – наощупь, наугад иди вперед, не думая о точке…" (с)

----------


## Bear20121

"Фрай: Объединенные парилки. Обожаю будущее.
Лила: Фрай, ты в женской парилке.
Фрай: Футуристично.
Эми: Ну и жизнь была до генной инженерии.
Лила: Бедные женщины двадцатого века."

"Лила: Обычно я прячу свою печаль глубоко внутри, пока она не превращается в психическую болезнь.
Фрай: То же самое с моей глупостью…"

 :Big Grin: 

+++

"Танцующая в темноте" - странный фильм, странная Бьорк, странные ощущения...но после того как я чуть не лешился зрения, он стал мне намного ближе и понятнее)

----------


## Римма

ФУТУ  :Smile: 

Бендер (рыдая): Бедный Зубастик, как мне его жалкоооо...
Фрай (сочувственно): Правда?
Бендер (зло): Нет! Это все Лила-дура! Мне передаются ее эмоции! (рыдает)

 :Smile: 

***

"Танцующая в темноте" - странный фильм, странная Бьорк, странные ощущения...но после того как я чуть не лешился зрения, он стал мне намного ближе и понятнее)

ну-ка ну-ка поподробнее...

----------


## Bear20121

РАМА  :Smile: 

Бендер: "Мне так стыдно… я хочу, чтобы все умерли."

Ну и куда же без:  "А я построю свой ****, с блэкджэком и шлюхами" 

 :Smile: 

+++

Вкратце: когда у меня случилось кровоизлияние в полость правого глаза, и врачи не могли определить из-за чего это произошло, я дико боялся того что это случится и с левым глазом, и я окончательно ослепну как героиня Бъорк...к счастью уколы, которые мне кололи в глаза и мышцу, помогли  :Smile: ...правда точный диагноз так поставлен и не был  :Frown:

----------


## Римма

:Frown: 

Блинн, почему такие вещи случаются с хорошими людьми?  :Frown: 
а врачи - такие же люди, бывает не знают чего-то, бывает ошибаются...
Хорошо, что все обошлось. И что ты не потерял жизнерадостности. Это важно.

----------


## Bear20121

«Shit happens»  :Smile:

----------


## Dahar

Выражаю стыд за то, что сразу не упомянул эту великую картину. 
"The Shawshank Redemption"
Возможно, самый жизнеутверждающий фильм из всех когда-либо созданных.
А также http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/250_%D0...%B8%D0%B8_IMDb

----------


## El Yaoyotl

"Вероника решает умереть" не плохой фильм, как раз на близкую здесь всем тему. Правда как обычно с хэппи эндом ....

----------


## Sunset

"Stay the" он же "Останься" на тематику "СУ" смотрел его раза 4)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Музыка внутри

----------


## Sunset

> Музыка внутри


 Всмысле?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Кино так называется,ну или Внутренняя музыка

----------


## Гражданин

Орел девятого легиона (2011) хороший фильм, о верности, преданности, настоящей дружбе и храбрости. Ну и большой плюс для меня, что исторический, описывает времена поздней Римской Империи.

----------


## Римма

"Амели" недавно посмотрела... светлый такой, добрый фильм.
После него жить хочется)) ну и нестандарт.

----------


## sick boy

видел кто то фильм "убейте меня пожалуйста".как впечатления?

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

а я фильмы почти не смотрю...
как-то не сложилось. 
то, что понравилось из увиденного - скорее всего будет входить в стандартный набор, так что нет смысла и вспоминать.
но вот из того, что скорее всего не сильно известно - фильм "Внутри себя я танцую". заставляет задуматься.
а ещё, будете смеяться, но в последние полгода я полюбила смотреть всякие такие банальные сентиментальные фильмы.
и вот из последнего - "Песочный дождь" (но он не позитивный, зато хороший) и "Если бы я тебя любил" последний - банальный. но в тоже время почему-то оставил приятное впечатление.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Может кто посоветует хорошие комедии...желательно до 2005 года...любые...тупые...саркастические...эротически  е...чёрный юмор)
> 
> А то уже и не знаю что такое посмотреть((


 4 комнаты- неплохая комедия.
анальные исследования доктора задницы- плохая порнуха

----------


## Failure

> "Амели" недавно посмотрела... светлый такой, добрый фильм.После него жить хочется)) ну и нестандарт.


 Посмотри еще "Неудачники" (Micmacs а tire-larigot) того же режиссера. Мне кажется, должно понравиться, т.к. близко по духу к "Амели".

----------


## fuсka rolla

это на случай, если 4 комнаты уже смотрел )

----------


## Silesta

А мне нравится фильм "GIA" - трагичный и основан на биографии рельного человека, а из наших "Все умрут, а я останусь"

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

"Человек Дождя" недавно посмотрел. Очень классный фильм. А в героя Дастина Хоффмана прям влюбляешься.

----------


## cmd

реальная любовь

----------


## fuсka rolla

Добра Вам )

----------


## WICKED

Меня очень сильно впечатлил фильм "загадочная история Бенджамина Баттона". Ваще....сильный фильм.

----------


## Влад

Форпост, украинский фильм, мне очень понравился. И построение интересное, по временам года.

----------


## MedvedKoldun

Куда приводят мечты фильм о том что происходит после суицида
Зелёный слоник-советую посмотреть если причиной самоубийства являются проблемы на работе с начальством и т.д.
P.S. насчет слоника.Некоторые подумают что я так прикалываюсь но я серьезно...Фильм очень грязный но он вам поможет,мне помог...

----------


## fuсka rolla

"Шербургские зонтики". Кому не понравится, тот- бездушная скотина.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

*Пина: Танец страсти.*
Очень красивый фильм, необычный, особенно советую любителям модерн-балета.

----------


## виктор

Я смотрю, в «Другое Кино» никто не заходит, ну и ладно, буду оффтопить здесь… Оффтопить потому, что раздел «Антисуицид» зовется, а от порекомендованных мною фильмов удавиться захочется еще больше. Короче, сейчас дружно качаем и смотрим «Сердечко2009», «Жить1994» и «Переправа2008». Есть еще «Письмо1997», тоже не плох, но эмоциональной нагрузки несет меньше, чем вышеперечисленные. Приятного просмотра.



> "загадочная история Бенджамина Баттона".


 Давно смотрел его. Бред сивой кобылы. Основная сюжетная линия настолько абсурдна, что разум отказывается воспринимать это как нечто серьезное. Комедия получилась бы, а создатели драму решили замутить, понавпихивали философской байды, музыку умную включили, «драма» на обложке написали… Такой вот абсурд получается – детскую сказку-комедию,  преподнесли как драму. А идея как была хламом, так им и осталась. В топку такие идеи.

----------


## виктор

Секрет (Китай, 2007). Фильм для меломанов, ибо на протяжении всего действия играет первоклассная музыка. Музыка - и есть основная идея фильма. Обратите внимание, что главный герой является здесь также режиссером и композитором. Ни один меломан не останется недовольным.
ЗЫ: мне вот интересно - кто-нибудь вообще смотрит, что я здесь пишу? А то, может, зря распинаюсь только...

----------


## Selbstmord

А я вот недавно "Зал самоубийц" посмотрел... Потрясающий фильм :'(

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Секрет (Китай, 2007). Фильм для меломанов, ибо на протяжении всего действия играет первоклассная музыка. Музыка - и есть основная идея фильма. Обратите внимание, что главный герой является здесь также режиссером и композитором. Ни один меломан не останется недовольным.
> ЗЫ: мне вот интересно - кто-нибудь вообще смотрит, что я здесь пишу? А то, может, зря распинаюсь только...


 я читаю) так что пиши в этой теме, мне интересно)

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> А я вот недавно "Зал самоубийц" посмотрел... Потрясающий фильм :'(


 и я недавно посмотрела сей фильм. понравился.

----------


## виктор

«Необратимость» и «Вход» этого режиссера уже были мной упомянуты. Есть у него еще два фильма, заслуживающих внимания – «Падаль»(1991) и «Один против всех»(1998). Второй является продолжением первого, при этом, порядок просмотра не важен. Атмосфера у них одинаковая, но только во втором фильме есть одна из тех гаспаровских кульминаций,  из-за которых этот режиссер мне очень дорог. На первое место из подобных сцен хочется отнести сцену про огнетушитель («Необратимость»), второе место без сомнений должно принадлежать кульминации «Один против всех», на третьем же месте, безусловно, изнасилование Моники Белучи , на четвертом месте сцена, снятая в туалете «Пустоты» (здесь следует подчеркнуть также ее символизм), пятая – приход от DMT. Вот такие вещи помогают абстрагироваться от реальности, раствориться в манящем свете монитора, забывая ужас, царящий в нашем мире, забывая порой даже своё имя. И в этом небытие я счастлив.
ЗЫ: yourschizophrenia, "Танец страсти" отпугнул своим жанром, ибо "мюзикл". Смотрел я как-то один мюзикл, "Танцующая в темноте", песни-пляски на эшафоте показались мне настолько противоречивыми и несуразными, что охота смотреть мюзиклы впредь отпала мгновенно.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> ЗЫ: yourschizophrenia, "Танец страсти" отпугнул своим жанром, ибо "мюзикл". Смотрел я как-то один мюзикл, "Танцующая в темноте", песни-пляски на эшафоте показались мне настолько противоречивыми и несуразными, что охота смотреть мюзиклы впредь отпала мгновенно.


 Танец страсти совсем не похож на Танцующую в темноте(хотя и этот фильм мною горячо любим). 
Танец страсти  - это в основном модерн-балет. песен там не поют) а еще саундтрек отличный)

----------


## виктор

Оk, качаю. Насколько я понял, на "Черный лебедь" похоже. Он мне понравился. А как "Танцующая" может быть горячо любима - для меня загадка... Сколько людей - столько мнений.
Кстати, по теме требухи... только что посмотрел энтого "Слоника" (спасибо, Медведь!). Фильм высший. Первую половину катался под столом))) А потом ТАКОЙ жесткаЧ пошел, что аж поплохело. Мерзость. Актеры сыграли великолепно, единственный минус этого кино - качество. Качаю все, что нашел этого режиссера. Не перевелись на Руси таланты!
PS: Вот еще вспомнил - "Прыжок с тарзанки" (Корея), мистическая драма(тема реинкарнации), мне очень понравилась.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Оk, качаю. Насколько я понял, на "Черный лебедь" похоже. Он мне понравился. А как "Танцующая" может быть горячо любима - для меня загадка... Сколько людей - столько мнений.
> Кстати, по теме требухи... только что посмотрел энтого "Слоника" (спасибо, Медведь!). Фильм высший. Первую половину катался под столом))) А потом ТАКОЙ жесткаЧ пошел, что аж поплохело. Мерзость. Актеры сыграли великолепно, единственный минус этого кино - качество. Качаю все, что нашел этого режиссера. Не перевелись на Руси таланты!
> PS: Вот еще вспомнил - "Прыжок с тарзанки" (Корея), мистическая драма(тема реинкарнации), мне очень понравилась.


 нет, на черного лебедя это не похоже совсем) 
ну а раз так вдохновил слоник, советую посмотреть фильм Сало или 120 дней содома

----------


## виктор

"Пять бутылок водки". Гораздо грамотнее "Слоника", в котором, на мой взгляд ну уж слишком переманьячили. Остальное Басковой - отстой, не советую.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Кстати, по теме требухи... только что посмотрел энтого "Слоника"


 Виктор, ну, что Вы? Ветка- антисуицид, тема- Хорошие фильмы. Тут "девчат" постят, доброе и вечное. Арт хаус ведь в другом месте. Расчлененка, некрофилия и копрофилия должна обойти стороной это логово. Пусть Антисуицид останется Антисуицидом. С пряниками, улыбками и чаем.
P.s. "бойню блюющих кукол", "трупные черви" и "выблеванная жертва" тоже пусть впредь (именно в этом разделе) не упоминаются.

----------


## Black Angel

фильм "Домовой" 2008 г. Россия
Стоящий фильм, не шедевр конечно, но для современного российского кинематографа весьма и весьма неплохо, заставляет задуматься о вечных истинах

----------


## Ferrel

В свое время очень впечатлила картина Одержимость, очень красивый фильм, с потрясающими кадрами и довольно интересной историей.

----------


## railton

Сразу и не перечислить фильмы, посоветую посмотреть Побег из Амбера, трилогию Назад в будущее, Чернокнижник, Экзорцист, Я легенда, Авария, Шоу Трумена, Тупой и еще тупее, Смерть не рожденному, Техасская Резня бензопилой, тетралогию Омен, Обитель зла, Игры разума, Охотники за разумом. Что-то вспомню еще, напишу )

----------


## end

смотрел кто сериал "Скорая помощь"?

----------


## Lagrimas

Космополис Дэвида Кроненберга.

----------


## trypo

> Космополис Дэвида Кроненберга.


 я не смог его досмотреть , тяжелая муть .

----------


## WittYaxx

"что-то не так с кевином", "мост в террабитию", "дикие тигры которых я знал", "господин никто", "мое лето любви","кусочки трейси", "это очень забавная история", "дурная привычка", "яма", "трещины", "призрачный мир", "ни одна ночь не станет долгой". из полнометражных мультов, в основном аниме:"идеальная синева", "многоцветие", "девочка покорившая время", "коралина в стране кошмаров", "могила светлячков", "унесенные призраками", "ариэтти из страны лилипутов", из мульт сериалов:"вакфу", "кайба", "фрактал", "время приключений", "агент паранойи", "гильгамеш", из сериалов: "молокососы", "американская история ужасов", "друзья", "бесстыжие".

----------


## trypo

не знал раньше , но посмотрел "Холодная гора"
божественная любовь .

----------


## Marinochka

Есть мнение: действительно хорошие фильмы всегда становятся известными. Конечно, не как Кадетство, но ведь нужна не истерия, а мысль. Особенно это касается старых, давно отснятых фильмов. Их люди уже успели полюбить - или не полоюбить

----------


## Nek

Есть ещё мнение, что ровно половина действительно хороших фильмов становится известной. Остальная половина таится в сокровищнице неизвестности.

----------


## оригами

"Что гложет Гилберта Грейпа?"
Август Раш
7 жизней
Заплати другому (2000)
...а в душе я танцую
Гран-Торино
Дневник памяти (The Notebook)
Шестое чувство
Догма
за бортом
Остров Проклятых
Книга Илая
Изобретение лжи
Дом летающих кинжалов
9 в списке мертвых

----------


## Troumn

Предлагаю всем посмотреть "Пробуждение" 1990 года с Де Ниро про мальчика с кататонией. Я прослезился, когда смотрел.)

----------


## Игорёк

> фильм "Домовой" 2008 г. Россия
> Стоящий фильм, не шедевр конечно, но для современного российского кинематографа весьма и весьма неплохо, заставляет задуматься о вечных истинах


 пытался посмотреть сегодня - не осилил. Уж больно нереалистично.
Вчера смотрел "черный лебедь" (по совету героя темы про 15 дней) - тоже ерунда. Хорошее интригуещее начало, но после середины сплошная переиграная глупость.

----------


## zatvornik

"Облачный атлас".

----------


## boris1986

Советую посмотреть фильмы: 

1. Иисус по Евангелию от Луки;
2. Божественное откровение о аде (Аудиокнига);
3. Путешествие пилигрима в небесную страну;
4. Крест и нож;
5. Страсти Христовы с русским переводом.

----------


## boris1986

> Фильмы

1. Мост




2. Иисус по Евангелию от Луки




3. Крест и нож




4. Путешествие пилигима в небесную страну




5. Страсти Христовы

----------


## Yrok25

http://<iframe src="http://vk.com/vi...="0"></iframe> 111

----------


## Sickness

1) Меня зовут Кхан
2) Чудо (2017г.)
3) А в душе я танцую
4) Полианна

----------


## jozh

Специально для моего друга, Милой Киси.
На первый взгляд, детская. Но на самом деле - очень взрослая сказка. "Лабиринт Фавна". Посмотри!)

----------

